# verschiedene variablen bei amd64 X2 prozessoren [solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

nabend,

bin gerade dabei n gentoo auf meine amd64 X2 (dualcore) kiste zu packen und da fa:llt mir gerade die sonst von mir immer vernachla:ssigte makeopts-variable (-j) in der make.conf ein. sollte man bei einem solchen prozessor, bzw. kann man in einem solchen fall die makeopts variable auch auf 4 stellen? schliesslich heisst es in der doku, dass man einen wert von cpu+1 wa:hlen sollte.

danke schonmal im vorraus

jonnyLast edited by jonny_mc_conny on Mon Jul 24, 2006 5:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dakjo

Richtig.

Naja, ich bau auch auf Singelcore-CPUs mit -j5 was die ganze sache teilweise doch etwas beschleunigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei zwei Kernen mußt du es auf drei setzen. Wie kommst du denn auf vier?

----------

## freigeist

Im Zweifelsfalle einfach ausprobieren:

```
time emerge xorg-server
```

mit den Verschiedenen Makeopts (j3,j4,j5 sollten sinnvoll sein) ohne Verwendung von ccache. Bei Verwendung von distcc ebenfalls mindestens um die Anzahl der Cpus der beteiligten System erhöhen.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei zwei Kernen mußt du es auf drei setzen. Wie kommst du denn auf vier?

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

ja... ich schiebs einfach auf ne anstrengende woche...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

trotzdem danke für die antworten

----------

## SinoTech

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei zwei Kernen mußt du es auf drei setzen. Wie kommst du denn auf vier?

 

Laut man page soll man einen Wert zwischen "${ANZAHL_CPUS} + 1" und "2 * ${ANZAHL_CPUS} + 1" wählen.

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  MAKEOPTS
> ...

 

Bei einem X2 würd ich also einen Wert zwischen  3 und 5 setzen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so - bin beim naechsten punkt angekommen: die useflags... sollte man bestimmte useflags fuer einen solchen prozessor setzen? bei x86 architekturen habe ich oefter ein "x86" als useflag angegeben gesehen. sollte man sowas auch spezifisch fuer eine amd64 architektur setzen bzw. sollte man darueber hinaus noch andere flags setzen?

thx

jonny

----------

## SinoTech

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> so - bin beim naechsten punkt angekommen: die useflags... sollte man bestimmte useflags fuer einen solchen prozessor setzen? bei x86 architekturen habe ich oefter ein "x86" als useflag angegeben gesehen. sollte man sowas auch spezifisch fuer eine amd64 architektur setzen bzw. sollte man darueber hinaus noch andere flags setzen?
> 
> thx
> 
> jonny

 

Das x86 USE-Flag ist automatisch durch das ausgeäwhlte profil gesetzt (beim AMD64 wird eben das "amd64" USE-Flag automatisch gesetzt). Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt keine speziellen USE-Flags die gesetzt werden sollten/müssten (Zumindest ich habe keine solche gesetzt).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> so - bin beim naechsten punkt angekommen: die useflags... sollte man bestimmte useflags fuer einen solchen prozessor setzen? bei x86 architekturen habe ich oefter ein "x86" als useflag angegeben gesehen. sollte man sowas auch spezifisch fuer eine amd64 architektur setzen bzw. sollte man darueber hinaus noch andere flags setzen?
> 
> thx
> 
> jonny

 

Es gibt kein USE-Flag x86, es sind die ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, die kannst du auf x86 oder ~x86 setzen, für ein 32-Bit System oder amd64 oder ~amd64 für ein 64 Bit System.

----------

## freigeist

Folgende USE Flags können Sinn machen (z.B. bei mplayer): 3dnow, 3dnowext, mmx, sse, sse2, mmxext (vorher mit cat /proc/cpuinfo überprüfen, welche Features der Prozessor unterstützt)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Es gibt kein USE-Flag x86, es sind die ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, die kannst du auf x86 oder ~x86 setzen, für ein 32-Bit System oder amd64 oder ~amd64 für ein 64 Bit System.

 

Falsch. Es gibt auch die USE-Flags "x86" und "amd64"  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## a.forlorn

Du suchst bestimmt das hier:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Safe_CFLAGS_to_use_for_Gentoo

----------

## AWO

Hallo jonny_mc_conny,

zum Setzen der use-flags in der /etc/make.conf eignet sich auch

```
*  app-portage/ufed

      Latest version available: 0.40-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.40-r1

      Size of files: 19 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

      License:       GPL-2
```

sehr gut. Da weißt du wenigstens was das für use-flags sind, die du da benutzen willst.

Gruß AWO

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Oder hier einfach mal nachsehen:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE

mmx, 3dnow usw. muß man nicht setzen, da diese durch das USE-Flag "AMD64" gesetzt werden.

----------

## Anarcho

Was aber durchaus sinn macht zu setzen wäre: smp und threads

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Du suchst bestimmt das hier:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Safe_CFLAGS_to_use_for_Gentoo

 

vielen dank für die website, die is wirklich genial...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

auch allen anderen ein dankeschön, denke, dass mein pc jetzt gut konfiguriert ist...

----------

